# fatty trimmings :p



## queli13 (Dec 28, 2009)

watch me go!






hiiiii!!!!!!!!!  this is gonna be my personal fitness journal, read along or participate if you like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm here to trim down, let's start with day 1 stats--

woke up this morning and had a weigh in--

curently i'm at 201.

height -- 5'1"
age -- 21
goal weight -- 135 --says bmi calculator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





food entry::
2 bowls of kimchi noodles @380k each, for a total of 760k
8 qoo balls @101k for each 3 balls, for a total of 269
1 tbs of salmon roe @50k
1 handful of chips @50k
1 serving of kimchi @20k
4 glasses of [email protected]
1 bowl of [email protected]
3 servings of dinner [email protected]
2 bowls of potato leek [email protected]
tiny bit o' christmas [email protected]

for a total of 1,899k.







  now now, the only thing left is to complete my daily walk with my dog rocky.  which i've been postponing all day, i'll do it after this show and update after i'm finished.

walk for today COMPLETED, threw in some sprints as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  feelin' good.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd suggest making your meals more balanced to be healthy too and to lose weight.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 28, 2009)

the steps i'm taking:
step 1::stop drinking soda>DONE
step 2::start drinking more water>working on it
step 3::start exercising>working on it


----------



## queli13 (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I'd suggest making your meals more balanced to be healthy too and to lose weight._

 
all in time, my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but thank you for the feedback!  

my plan is to slowly take healthier steps every day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so far i've cut out soda on day 1.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2009)

Good work. I think that's the best way.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## queli13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Day 2

weigh-in at 202.

food entry::
1/2 bowl of steamed [email protected]
2 beef [email protected]
1 piece of [email protected]
1 tbs worcestershire [email protected]
1 bowl of potato leek [email protected]
1 [email protected]
2 melon [email protected]

for a total of 657k after brunch.

UPDATE on my steps--
the steps i'm taking:
step 1::stop drinking soda>DONE
step 2::start drinking more water>working on it
step 3::start exercising>working on it
step 4:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




romise never to start self deprecating>DONE

Will update this at the end of the day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Off to walk Rocky now! DONE!

wow, my shins were on fire early...damn it hurt...but in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Lastly, a daily thought: Stay positive, and don't sell yourself short!


----------



## queli13 (Jan 17, 2010)

moved my journal and fitness tracking to sparkpeople.com  if you haven't tried it, it's great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  organized and easy.


----------

